# Tracheostomy assisted with Bronchoscopy



## R1CPC (Feb 3, 2015)

Physician tried to creat a tracheostomy however the tube would not stay in place so they inserted a bronchoscopy in to the trachea followed by the tracheostomy tube and was succesfully inserted. Need help with the CPT
31899 compared to 31600????


----------



## marissa21p (Feb 3, 2015)

31600 includes use of a scope/Bronchoscopy.  You can only code 31600 unless the bronch was for a seperate area, then modifier 59 must be added.


----------



## R1CPC (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm a little confused by this answer how is the bronchoscope included in the description of this procedure?


----------

